

Ask HN: How Soon Will I Get My OS X Yosemite Beta Code? - tronium

I signed up for the beta yesterday, using my developer Apple ID (non-paid). I was notified that I would be emailed a beta code when they were available, but how soon will that be? How are they rolling out the access codes? Have others already gotten theirs?
======
lsiunsuex
Got mine the moment I clicked the button and it launched the Mac App Store
App.

Check purchases tab in the App Store app?

(say that 3 times fast)

